# Mid/High top SPD shoe suggestions?



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I am looking for a mid to high top SPD compatible shoe for freeride use. Cant find any Hematoma's left in my size (10.5). There is one mid top shimano shoe. Any other ideas out there. Please save the "switch to flat comments" for another thread.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Vans Warner?

http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/product/bmx/warner-spd-bike-shoe-men.html

get them before they sell out again.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Lake used to have more to offer but now it looks like they only have one model;
http://www.lakecycling.com/mx155-p-104.html


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> Lake used to have more to offer but now it looks like they only have one model;
> http://www.lakecycling.com/mx155-p-104.html


After looking for a replacement for my Adidas Hematomas this is the ONLY shoe that I could find that provided good ankle support. So far they have been very good.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The best I have found are the PI Trans Alp.









I do like my Vans though.









Ive owned the Hematoma too but they were hard to walk in. Ive tried a ton of shoes.

The Oakleys lasted about 5 days of resort riding. The bottoms were made out of butter.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I ride the Shimano AM shoe, got a smoking deal on them online recently..so far so good.
I rode the Specialized AM shoe for about one year before the velcro blew on the upper strap..the shimano only has three straps as compared to the specialized's 4..which makes more sense to me in regard to longevity.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

When I was using clips, there used to be a high-top version of the 661 shoes, I think it was the dual-slalom model. I liked them a lot. This is all I can find now. http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=8f39445a-6a88-44ff-b0ed-254eee406449


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Long time hightopper.*

I've had two pairs of the Adidas high tops (hematoma and plush) and liked them despite being pretty heavy. I hit a seven footer into really soft landing and was catapulted over the bars tearing the cleat right out of the shoe! Literally! When I regained my breath I went to clip in and my cleat with part of my sole were still clipped in, and I don't run my spd's tight! I have had the best luck with my current set of shoes, Northwave Avalanche SPD, they have a hard durometer sole and have extremely comfortable, stiff, and durable. I highly recommend them.

I've got a pair of the new Shimano AM's but I can't comment on how good they are or aren't because my Northwaves won't die.

The only pic I could find was of the non spd model, the sole looks like a more xc type sole.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Thread derailment!

Any of these come in Euro size 52 (or 50 at a push). Used to love my MP66's but outgrew the bloody things. Speaking of which Shimano MP66s are excellent shoes.



kntr said:


> The best I have found are the PI Trans Alp.


They look sweet, can I have a bit more detail please, Google's drawing a blank.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Broke 2 pairs of the specialized BG Trail 110 hi tops. Most comfortable shoes I have ever had, too bad they kept splitting across the sole)









Got a pair of shimano AM50 for replacement. Been holding up ok. starting to fall apart at the inside heel cup. (can probably fix with some shoe goo)









IMHO< Sidi Adrenalin 2 or Agressor are the strongest if you can find em. (seem like sidi is only making the winter version of the hitop)

Costs more $$ but last longest. Especially if your tough on shoes.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=26237&category=3365

I ve been using the older mt 51 version and they have held up well
i will buy these when mine wear out


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> Thread derailment!
> 
> Any of these come in Euro size 52 (or 50 at a push). Used to love my MP66's but outgrew the bloody things. Speaking of which Shimano MP66s are excellent shoes.
> 
> They look sweet, can I have a bit more detail please, Google's drawing a blank.


Pearl Izumi X-Alp Mid GTX

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1236143

Here is the low top

http://www.pearlizumi.com/shop.php?pc_id=43&mode=products


----------

